# White lettering - has anyone done this with Plastidip on a white car?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just do it man. Don't think it's been done yet and you won't loose anything in trying it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Gotta try to find the plastidip. Amazon?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> Gotta try to find the plastidip. Amazon?


In USA Home Depot or Lowes. But usually only car white and black.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

98sonoma said:


> Gotta try to find the plastidip. Amazon?


Most Lowes or Home Depot's carry Plasti Dip.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Post pics when done


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Found some at Lowes this past weekend. Had to travel to the home of the Dart for work this week (Belvidere, IL), so I'll try to get it done this Sunday...pics to come!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

*update* I just got done with the lettering and chrome strip on the trunk lid...I think it looks great! Fiance wants me to do the wiper fluid sprayers now! lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks awesome I can't wait for my Cruze lettering to come in the mail do I can finish my emblems.
DId your scuff them or anything before dipping them

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Looks awesome I can't wait for my Cruze lettering to come in the mail do I can finish my emblems.
> DId your scuff them or anything before dipping them
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Thanks for the compliments. 

No scuffing or anything, just taped it off (left about 1/4" around for overspray) and sprayed it. Makes it easier to peel off that way.

Did you order vinyl lettering?


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

couple more pics - Ying and Yang


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> Thanks for the compliments. No scuffing or anything, just taped it off (left about 1/4" around for overspray) and sprayed it. Makes it easier to peel off that way.Did you order vinyl lettering?


No I'm buying oem lettering I ordered Chevrolet from the Korean Cruze which will be on the lft side and I'm.waiting for my oem Cruze and ECO badges to gethere which will be moved tonthe right side and Chevrolet and Cruze will be red.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No I'm buying oem lettering I ordered Chevrolet from the Korean Cruze which will be on the lft side and I'm.waiting for my oem Cruze and ECO badges to gethere which will be moved tonthe right side and Chevrolet and Cruze will be rer.


Oh, gotcha. I'd like to see that when done too!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> Oh, gotcha. I'd like to see that when done too!


Oh y'all will see

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Are her headlights smoked or is that just shadows?


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Rauen said:


> Are her headlights smoked or is that just shadows?


Must be shadows.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> couple more pics - Ying and Yang
> View attachment 19354


Now you've just got to plastidip those holes out of her front facia and she'll be all set!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> Now you've just got to plastidip those holes out of her front facia and she'll be all set!


She mentioned that too, lol. I'm trying to find a good way to do that.


----------

